

Ask HN: How to encourage entrepreneurship at a company? - spinoff

Hi. I am working at a small and great company doing mostly consulting. During my spare time I've developed a small web application that might get successful. (I actually have some evidence ;-)  
I would like to continue my endeavor and I am looking for ways to do this in cooperation with my current employer. Our company is open to approaches. Any best practices/patterns? Examples of spin-offs?
======
Mz
You might try googling the concept of "intrapreneurship".
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Intrapreneurship>

Best I can do.

Good luck.

